# Wild Camping in Switzerland



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

* Hi all, I was wondering whether anybody has had any experience of wildcamping in the winter in Switzerland?? I am wanting to go out there skiing 2nd week of March. Has anybody done this before?? I will be getting the ferry from Hull - Zeebrugge then driving accross. Looking at Interlaken or Mont-blanc?? If anyone has any info or guidence I would bemost grateful.

Thanks*


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Wild Camping Switzerland*

Pretty sure they shoot you first then ask questions.

The Swiss do nothing wild ! Speeding motorists almost certainly a visitor, cars without vignettes, tourists, dancing at fete's, visitors.
Speaking from personal experience, years on a motorbike 

Wild Camping is as far as I can remember a No No.

Remember the Swiss physice is to get as much money from wherever, whenever and whoever they can thats how they keep the country the cleanest and possibly best in Europe.

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Switzerland*

Hi

I seem to think that wildcamping is illegal in Switzerland, but I am still looking for clarification. Saying that I have slept at service areas in a motorhome and not had any bother.

Personally speaking, and I was only wild for one night, it is tricky because of the extreme cold etc. The heating was gas but you might need the battery to power the fans etc.

More comfortable with a hook up!

Russell


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi all, 

"wild camping" in Switzerland is indeed illegal. Regarding "overnight parking" it differs between the "Kantons", as the provinces are called there. There was a website, unfortunately not in English, which described all the details sorted by "Kanton", but even more unfortunately I just found out that it has gone for good.  

The difference between "wild camping" and "overnight parking" is as usual: If you stay only for one night, don't put anything outside your van (like awning, BBQ or camping furniture), and keep the van all night in a state that you could drive away without getting out, then it is overnight parking. Anything more, and you are wild camping.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Hi
I've lived in Switzerland for a while. Wild camping is frowned upon and illegal. And I'm sure it was a slip of the geographic tongue so to speak, but Mont Blanc is in France and Italy (But if you can ski down the Italian side you don't need any tips from anybody!!). However - wild camping more of an option in France.

Good luck

Rick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wild camping*



Boff said:


> Hi all,
> 
> "wild camping" in Switzerland is indeed illegal. Regarding "overnight parking" it differs between the "Kantons", as the provinces are called there. There was a website, unfortunately not in English, which described all the details sorted by "Kanton", but even more unfortunately I just found out that it has gone for good.
> 
> ...


That is a good clear explantion. It is interesting to note that here in Italy, it seems you can pitch up anywhere. There is a van in the shopping centre car park and has been there for a few days!

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Although as has been said wildcamping is illegal, there are some (but not many) aires and overnight parking places in Switzerland, try >here< for a few, courtesy of cc-infos.com.

pete


----------

